# Concieving after icsi



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

Hello everybody not sure if this is in the right place.... But going to give it a try

I was blessed with my son last year after trying to concieve for 8 years....we had icsi and it worked first time....

I was just wondering as i found out my hubbys old hospital notes today....is it possible we could concieve naturally after having icsi?

Although his 2 sperm tests came back as 0.4 million and 4.9 million sperm....im not so sure..?

Id love to have another baby eventually...it would be nice...although i wouldnt be too disappointed as i have my beautiful baby boy xx

Thanks girlies x


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Wow MrsMurphy I could have written your post- I also miscarried after 8 years of trying and also struck gold at our first attempt at icsi.... I personally know four ladies who have gone on to have a subsequent natural conceptions following fertility treatment.  My hubby had a zero sperm count, but we managed it once by ourselves....so of course it's possible - wishing you all the very best x 
Sheila


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

Hiya sheila thank you for your post  and reply x

Awwww wow  amazing our stories are alike....

Prior to writing this post i never asked my husband if he would go through icsi again if it never happened naturally,but we discussed it today and he has agreed  which is a bonus 

Unfortunately we had no embroyos left over...they all perished which puts me off a bit due to our baby boy being a sheer miracle....and i cant see it working first time again x

But hopefully whilst saving it may happen naturally x fingers crossed....i thought hubbys sperms were bad....being so low....not saying your hubbys are...but i thought there would maybe be no chance for me....but if you concieved on zero sperm thats amazing xxxx


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

MrsMurphy - although we did manage to conceive once naturally before getting a zero count diagnosed.... our clinic refused to do a surgical sperm retrieval.  We were destined to go down the donor route, but having read that quite a few couples on the NOA thread had experienced success after their partner took Wellman multivitamins.

We had nothing to lose and gave it a try and miraculously hubby was my sperm donor....out of only 4 eggs our daughter was the only one that fertilized.

I would have loved to have given (or at least attempted to give) my daughter a sibling, but my chance has gone - we didn't have our icsi treatment til I was 39.

Best of luck hun...updates please 

Sheila


----------



## 3crazycats (May 9, 2011)

Hi there

Just wanted to say yes it is possible with male factor that low, my hubby was 3 million.

I have conceived 3 times after icsi (have daughter 6 years old).  

Unfortunately two miscarriages and one ectopic, which resulted in ruptured tube so chances very low now due to my age too (41).
Ectopic was at age 40.

Good luck but dont give up hope as docs told us no chance of it naturally!

Xx


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

Awwwww im so sorry to hear that crazycats xx we were told 50/50 chance and my hubby smokes and so have i now started again  but going to try give up again to try  x

Id say its less pressure this time tho as we rrally wanted a baby...where as this time...we have our baby boy...so we wont be disappointed xxx <3


----------

